# AM4 Ryzen release build



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm going to be building a full ryzen, vega build. Please suggest parts and why it should go in this build. I am building this regardless of price or performance. Will order and bench on release.

AM4 - Asrock Taichi X370
R7-1800X
Ram - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158162 2x8 3200
M.2 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147595 Evo 960
PSU- https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438019
CPU Cooler -https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181103
GPU - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487245&ignorebbr=1

Suggest parts.
Budget $2500


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 16, 2017)

Difficult to advise you no one has any idea of performance/quality of AM4 boards and
wait till Reviews give us all some idea ( or purchase experience Advice ).
don't worry internet will soon be awash with Reviews and Opinions

ANY ADVICE GIVEN TO YOU AT THIS POINT IN TIME IS JUST SPECULATION


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

speculation and review don't matter even if the 7700k is faster and cheaper this ryzen is getting built

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147595
This will work for the m.2


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 16, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> Please suggest parts and why it should go in this build





Dbiggs9 said:


> speculation and review don't matter even if the 7700k is faster and cheaper this ryzen is getting built



CONGRATULATIONS you just started a trolling thread


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't ask on TPU please bias is too real.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2017)

in b4 the lock.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 16, 2017)

Man go for it

I myself am doing a full AMD rig. Sick of Intel. Miss my last FX rig


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 16, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I'm going to be building a full ryzen, vega build. Please suggest parts and why it should go in this build. I am building this regardless of price or performance. Will order and bench on release.
> 
> AM4- gigabyte or asus? X370
> Ryzen-$600 8 core highest release speed
> ...



And what is the point of this?

MB: no one knows what GB or Asus will be offering, or what their boards will look like.

CPU: not even going to comment on this one

RAM: how about you wait until Ryzen's mem specs come out (dual / quad channel), and reviews about memory scaling come out before you buy? You should already know that every platform handles memory differently, Haswell different scaling from Skylake, AM3+ and FM2+ traditionally weak on mem controller side......etc.

M.2: if you really want it, just buy one then??? And you don't even know what the boards will look like so...you definitely don't know what the M.2 PCIe support will be like...if you really care about how it will fit into the overall rig, why don't you have some patience and wait until the reviews come out?

PSU: again, if you really want it, why don't you just get it in advance? Especially if you feel as if you need a 1200W unit...it has nothing to do with Ryzen. The PSU might very well be the only thing worth discussing in this entire post; you could have started the thread by asking for advice/recommendations on the PSU

GPU: Vega not released yet, you're speculating again...1080 Ti not released, you're speculating again...


Let's look at it this way: you're asking for feedback for unreleased GPUs for a rig where the intended CPU and MB are both built out of good ol' speculation. Do you see this thread going anywhere productive aside from diving straight into the shitter?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 16, 2017)

tabascosauz said:


> And what is the point of this?
> 
> MB: no one knows what GB or Asus will be offering, or what their boards will look like.
> 
> ...



Mem spec is already out, it is dual channel, plus you just pulled the OP down for speculating when the OP speculated nothing, he just mentioned he will build a Ryzen rig on rellease.

Stay mad.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 16, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> Mem spec is already out, it is dual channel, plus you just pulled the OP down for speculating when the OP speculated nothing, he just mentioned he will build a Ryzen rig on rellease.
> 
> Stay mad.



Perhaps you would benefit from reevaluating what you perceive as anger. Quote from OP: *"Please suggest parts and why it should go in this build."*

Your contributions so far have not satisfied this request either. "Go for it" and "I'd do a Ryzen build too" aren't the answers I'd be looking for if I was looking for part suggestions.

All there is to go off of is a blurry, small picture of boards from the AIBs including Gigabyte and Asus.







Is Gigabyte going to debut their Ultra Durable 6 tech on AM4? Does Asus have new features planned? Am I supposed to suggest that OP get the EVGA GTX 1080 Ti Classified Hydro Copper Kingpin ++++++++++ edition or the Vega card from Asus with 900 fans? At this point, it might as well have 900 fans.

Not mad, and I see no reason to take this moot point any further, so I'll see myself out.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

tabascosauz said:


> Perhaps you would benefit from reevaluating what you perceive as anger. Quote from OP: *"Please suggest parts and why it should go in this build."*
> 
> Your contributions so far have not satisfied this request either. "Go for it" and "I'd do a Ryzen build too" aren't the answers I'd be looking for if I was looking for part suggestions.
> 
> ...


I like the look of that white one with the blue LED, I never used that brand asrock


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 16, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I like the look of that white one with the blue LED, I never used that brand asrock



If it's the second one from the left you're referring to, I think that might be the most familiar board of the bunch. Looks a lot like another ASRock board:






The X99 Taichi is, AFAIK, the only board with this design. If you like it, well, looks like ASRock might be the way to go. Asus might even continue their "Deluxe" black-and-white lineup with AM4.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 16, 2017)

Just speculating 


Dbiggs9 said:


> I like the look of that white one with the blue LED, I never used that brand asrock


   that board is entry level with inadaquate cooling for the top end Chip


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 16, 2017)

tabascosauz said:


> If it's the second one from the left you're referring to, I think that might be the most familiar board of the bunch. Looks a lot like another ASRock board:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The AM4 board sports the Taichi name also.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

it's easy if you want to help suggest please do if not move on its that easy. I sold a lot of AMD stock with the wins I am building a new PC supporting the company that help me cash in.

It's not a matter of is it good or a bulldozer I give no shits about it. I JUST WANT ONE. 

I have zero experience with any AMD motherboard. This rig will replace my 990x 
With aging sata2 when I have sata 3 evos replacing a 770 GeForce cards. So even if it not the best choice based on benchmarks i don't care because it will be faster then my 6 year old intel


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

tabascosauz said:


> If it's the second one from the left you're referring to, I think that might be the most familiar board of the bunch. Looks a lot like another ASRock board:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 16, 2017)

Mmmm, looks like I found my new Asrock board.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

TheGuruStud said:


> Mmmm, looks like I found my new Asrock board.


 
I like it! X370


----------



## HammerON (Jan 16, 2017)

Thread cleansed of off topic posts.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820011114
Never seen this brand but they would match the build


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> this thread serves no purpose neither ryzen or vega physically exist yet so how can we be expected to make 'recommendations' go home Dbiggs you are drunk



There are more the 3 components in the PC
SR-7 8core nothing to pick here chosen
X370 MOBO just brand matter x370 is a go.
Vega will be added when release. 

Everything else I will still need. So I enjoy reading what people like and why.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 16, 2017)

you have no idea what the compatibility will be like or even if the performance will be worth 2500 dollars
you are putting the cart before the horse


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 16, 2017)

I support your choice for a full AMD build but please listen to reason. Wait for some reviews before you buy. Why? With reviews you'll have a better idea of memory issues (like all CPU's have), better idea for cooling, better idea for best AM4 mobo.
Support AMD, hell yes, but don't buy what looks the best now, that's a fool's game.
I'm sure @cadaveca will get some boards to test. Honestly, be patient for some reviews.


----------



## theeldest (Jan 17, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I'm going to be building a full ryzen, vega build. Please suggest parts and why it should go in this build. I am building this regardless of price or performance. Will order and bench on release.
> 
> AM4 - Asrock Taichi X370
> Ryzen -$600 8 core highest release speed
> ...




Case?

For cooling, I'd reconsider and go with an AIO water cooler. The biggest advantage is going to be exhausting heat directly from the case which will help your GPU temperatures.

I had a system where upgrading from the Noctua tri-fan cooler to an AIO helped my GPU temperatures and noise level considerably. 

At least consider it. (also, with AMD, it seems that you'll get better 'boost' speeds with better cooling and water will help your temperatures which should help your turbo speeds)


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 17, 2017)

theeldest said:


> Case?
> 
> For cooling, I'd reconsider and go with an AIO water cooler. The biggest advantage is going to be exhausting heat directly from the case which will help your GPU temperatures.
> 
> ...



I have a Antec 1200 & 900 for a case. I'm very big on Noise why my fans are removed and the 990x in under volt and under clocked. If you see a good case Shoot me a Link Same with a cooler as i will need a AM4 Bracket


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 17, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I'm going to be building a full ryzen, vega build. Please suggest parts and why it should go in this build. I am building this regardless of price or performance. Will order and bench on release.
> 
> AM4 - Asrock Taichi X370
> Ryzen -$600 8 core highest release speed
> ...


So.....umm where, when did they release pricing info? I love AMD but for $600 on a CPU....I'm going intel


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2017)

Konceptz said:


> So.....umm where, when did they release pricing info? I love AMD but for $600 on a CPU....I'm going intel



Possibly an engineering sample off fleabay.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 17, 2017)

Konceptz said:


> So.....umm where, when did they release pricing info? I love AMD but for $600 on a CPU....I'm going intel



Cya.

I'll pay for top binned part if it makes for a good OC difference.


----------



## theeldest (Jan 17, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I have a Antec 1200 & 900 for a case. I'm very big on Noise why my fans are removed and the 990x in under volt and under clocked. If you see a good case Shoot me a Link Same with a cooler as i will need a AM4 Bracket



I'll be going with these for my build this year:

Case: https://pcpartpicker.com/product/TXbkcf/corsair-case-cc9011080ww
HSF: https://pcpartpicker.com/product/bqBrxr/nzxt-kraken-x62-liquid-cpu-cooler-rl-krx62-01


----------



## snakefist (Jan 17, 2017)

I understand your feeling and motivation... 

That being said, you haven't said what are your needs, and CPU/GPU/MB are yet untested, and you have some parts already... With the budget you mentioned, I'd perhaps go for 32gb RAM (otherwise - no, but for high-end stuff guess you could). 

HDDs? Do you need a lot of cheap storage? At any rate, I'd include at least one - my preferences are Toshiba and Hitachi drives (normal), or WD Black (for high end) - all the Greens I had weren't great, I'd also skip Seagate Barracuda (more expensive series are fine). M2 may be fine, but perhaps you'd want some space to store its image...

The cooler is a tough decision, especially since AMD promises better auto-overclock with better cooling - for this, I'd really, really wait for some real benchmarks...

Hope this helps a bit in this, rather vague, situation. Anyway, I think you'll have some real-world tests available *before* you'd be able to actually build this rig, also the pricing is unknown and Vega is like several months wait...


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 17, 2017)

I got $600 from myself I will pay $600. we will see when it release if under $600 i should be happy


----------



## alucasa (Jan 17, 2017)

theeldest said:


> We're not buying stuff now, we're just discussing. And comments about why we shouldn't be having this conversation do NOTHING to add to the conversation.
> 
> Stop hating on things other people like.



Discussing on speculation is fine. But the thread is a build thread. What's there to build with? What selection of products are out there?

CPU: We know the name. And .. that's it.
Mobo: No official selection out there. No product has been released.
RAM: Can't really tell without knowing CPU.

Really, what's there to discuss a build? If this is a rumor thread, fine. I can get on with that. However, this is a build thread.


----------



## theeldest (Jan 17, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Discussing on speculation is fine. But the thread is a build thread. What's there to build with? What selection of products are out there?
> 
> CPU: We know the name. And .. that's it.
> Mobo: No official selection out there. No product has been released.
> ...



Cooling, Case, Storage, PSU, peripherials, whatifs

Lots to discuss. And for some of us, it's fun. Even if it's not 100% productive right this moment.

If you don't think it makes sense, then just ignore the thread. Right now, you're just cloggin up the page with useless posts.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 17, 2017)

Sums up entire Thread with one line 


theeldest said:


> Right now, you're just cloggin up the page with useless posts.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 17, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I'm going to be building a full ryzen, vega build. Please suggest parts and why it should go in this build. I am building this regardless of price or performance. Will order and bench on release.
> 
> AM4 - Asrock Taichi X370
> Ryzen -$600 8 core highest release speed
> ...


LOL... here's a tissue to wipe up your, emm, 'premature' build..

All joking aside... can't really choose ram until we know how fast the IMC can go...

M.2 is Samsung 960 PRo or RD400 or Patriot Hellfire thing...

PSUs are both overkill unless you are putting 2 250W GPUs in there.

Cases are a personal choice... what I like, you may not. Fitment info can be found in their specs...


----------



## alucasa (Jan 17, 2017)

theeldest said:


> Right now, you're just cloggin up the page with useless posts.



At this point, we all are. I agree with you on that.

Discussing cooling of a case that has no mobo and cpu...., yep. I agree with you, sir.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2017)

I may not agree with the this thread being made in the first place, but it was and it is not against the forum guidelines.  I am getting tired of deleting off topic posts and have already give out one infraction.
Play along nicely with the OP or do not post.  I am a little disappointed in quite a few of our TPU members here that are just posting nonsense instead of choosing to just move along.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm pretty set on getting one myself but I'll still read some reviews ,it makes sense.
I'm also tempted to get a top end 8 core , clock the snot out of it and wait till Zen+ to get the big guy+


----------



## alucasa (Jan 17, 2017)

I am reasonably sure I am going to build one as soon as it's released. I just don't know what to expect at this point. Unless it horribly disappoints (either in price or performance or even both), I will likely build one as my secondary rendering rig.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 17, 2017)

Will TPU have Reviews on release date?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 17, 2017)

As soon as the TPU reviewers get their  items and run the usual Test's and subject to the obligatory NDA then they will make their conclusions known by Posting Reviews

PS Site might keep crashing at that time   think RX graphics card review when over 17000 tried to read the Reviews


----------



## theeldest (Jan 18, 2017)

Have there been any rumors about the chips between 8 and 32 core? I could really go for 16 cores, quad channel memory, and 64 pcie lanes (mostly want the PCIe lanes as I'm looking to build a workstation for actual work)


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 6, 2017)

Sold 300 Shares of AMD today $4000 so this project is funded, With extra funds. So i will buy all new parts case PSU everything.



theeldest said:


> Case?
> 
> For cooling, I'd reconsider and go with an AIO water cooler. The biggest advantage is going to be exhausting heat directly from the case which will help your GPU temperatures.
> 
> ...



I think your right i should do water, with the cooling based auto clock


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I think you


Should stop double posting and use the Edit/multi post feature


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 6, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> As soon as the TPU reviewers get their  items and run the usual Test's and subject to the obligatory NDA then they will make their conclusions known by Posting Reviews
> 
> PS Site might keep crashing at that time   think RX graphics card review when over 17000 tried to read the Reviews


I don't know you know cadaveca mentioned he doesn't get test kit usually from AMD afaik but I very much hope and pray his relative quiteness is due to him being busy


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2017)

Yup you can Almost hear him Saying
""WTF this cannot be right  must Run those Benchmarks again and again MUST GET IT RIGHT""


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Should stop double posting and use the Edit/multi post feature


I merged them.
@Dbiggs9 - please do not double post.  I have merged a couple of your double posts throughout this thread.


----------

